# Alice! ... and now Rosalie too!



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

My first rat ever  She is my favorite thing in the world right now, even though I've only had her for less than two days! She is going to be my buddy in my new apartment starting in september.

Here are some pictures!



















Edit: 

So i got her a friend! This is Rosalie! She is really sweet and curious. I got her today and she has already crawled all over me, a brave little girl. She is a dumbo and has a white body and a cream colored face with a little white star on her forehead, so cute! Here are pictures!


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

aw she is gorgeous. does she have a friend?


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

aw she is gorgeous. does she have a friend?


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Alice!*

she looks so sweet! congrats on your first ratty!


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

She is adorable. She should have a buddy though


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

You should probably get her a playmate, but other than that she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

beautiful. =] but i have to second what everyone else is saying about getting her a friend.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Alice!*

She's going to, she said so in another thread.


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Alice!*

yeah im trying to adopt her sister, though she is getting a vet check tomorrow morning... cross your fingers for her clean bill of health!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Added pictures of my new rat, Rosalie!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They are both very purdy.


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you so much! i love them soo much already


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmm....Alice and Roaslie...

Twilight fan?

:lol:


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

guilty! XD i couldnt help myself...


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love them. Congrats.


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love them. Congrats.


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful little girlies. 
xx


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh! I loooove them  Congrats.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

AWWWHHHH! They are both extremely adorable. Good luck with both.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

CongRATulations, Welcome to parent hood of a rat!:lol: They are both adorable. Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh!! they are gorgouse!! they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

i had to take rosalie back because of her sniffling and sneezing and stuff. it kept getting worse day by day and since she was under petsmarts warranty we took her back to get vet checked. turned out she did have a uri... the next day i got a call from the petsmart i adopted alice from and they said that her sister was in perfect health and was ready to go home (i had her on hold to get a vet check) so i went out and adopted her yesterday! she looks alot like alice, only brown hood instead of black and is a little larger. i am still undecided about re adopting the dumbo. i ahvent heard from the store i got her from and also dont know if i want a rat that has a history of a uri, maybe im just paranoid? they werent sure if she would pull through because by the time i got to the petsmart she was pretty bad... so for now i just have the two hooded guys. if they call about the dumbo then mebby ill go get her.. though i dont want to get too many rats, outta control!

jsut thought id post a little update, ill post pictures soon!


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

That shtinks. I'm glad you had the good judgement to bring her in to be checked and that Alice was alone for very long. Can't wait for pics!


----------

